# Dominique Strauss-Kahn Granted Bail



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

http://www.businessinsider.com/dominique-strauss-kahn-bail-decision-2011-5



> Dominique Strauss-Kahn was just granted bail at $1 million, and will be released tomorrow.
> ...
> In today's hearing, Judge Michael Obus said Strauss-Kahn must submit to home arrest and agree to be monitored by video 24 hours a day, in addition to wearing an electronic monitoring bracelet...​​




Is this a good or a bad thing? I dont know.

Still, this man has so far been vilified without grounds. He is innocent until proven guilty by a court of law, and as that is yet to happen then we must presume he is innocent.

Those of us viewing this case from the outside have only the word of the 'victim' to base our assumptions on. Well DSK claims he was having dinner with his daughter. Who's word though we believe?

Im not one for conspiracy theories but his political enemies have obvious gains from this case, and he has a reputation to boot. Therefore we shouldnt dismiss that the maid has been payed to make these claims and therefore ruin DSK's political career.

Im not saying that's what happened. Im saying I dont know what happened.
​​


----------

